# What about this camera body?



## click8 (Jan 29, 2017)

I've always messed around with taking pictures.  I just recently, however,  purchased my first DSLR - a Canon T5.  I've taken some pictures for a few friends and I'm really starting to become more familiar with using something other than my old, handy-dandy P&S.  My question is this:  If I were to do the occasional paid shoot (senior pictures and the like), would this camera body be acceptable until I could build a bit of a business and purchase a more advanced body in the future?  Also, I'm new here so I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place in the forums . . .

Sent from my LG-H740 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes of course. If you can make it work in the environment you're in then more power to you. I know people that get paid shooting with advanced point and shoots and make money with them. Learn on that camera as best you can and when you feel you've hit your peak, look into a new body. You'll know when it's time. Took me 10 years to finally realized i should have upgraded 6 years ago but i've been shooting more now with my new body than i ever did with my old one.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 29, 2017)

getting the job is the hardest part. After that, it's the final pictures that count the most. The T5 is a better "imager" than a 15 year-old professional d-slr was. The skill of the operator, and the knowledge of photograhic technique and lighting and posing will be what separates your work from that of others, in either a good way, or a bad way.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't really like how Canon stuck an ancient old sensor into this camera but if you know what you doing then you can do amazing things even with this old design camera and yes even pro work.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 1, 2017)

click8 said:


> I've always messed around with taking pictures.  I just recently, however,  purchased my first DSLR - a Canon T5.  I've taken some pictures for a few friends and I'm really starting to become more familiar with using something other than my old, handy-dandy P&S.  My question is this:  If I were to do the occasional paid shoot (senior pictures and the like), would this camera body be acceptable until I could build a bit of a business and purchase a more advanced body in the future?  Also, I'm new here so I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place in the forums . . .
> 
> Sent from my LG-H740 using Tapatalk



sure but good pics depend more on the lighting and lens and your ability


----------

